# Type Ron Paul



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

So, what is Ron Paul's type?

I was thinking, ENTJ or ISTP... more likely ISTP because the other candidates describe him as "the wierd guy in the corner that we just ignore for some reason."


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

DJArendee said:


> So, what is Ron Paul's type?
> 
> I was thinking, ENTJ or ISTP... more likely ISTP because the other candidates describe him as "the wierd guy in the corner that we just ignore for some reason."


noooooo
INFP 1w2 Sp/So probably 1-6-2


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

I didn't consider INFP. I can see the Te, which is why I thought maybe ENTJ.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

DJArendee said:


> I didn't consider INFP


- he is extremely Fi driven. he is one of the best examples of an FP I can think of actually
- I'm pretty sure he's Intuitive and I see Ne 
- he has strong Te, but I think he's an introvert. 
so I think he is an INFP, possibly ENFP (I could see INTJ, but I don't think so)

what makes you think ISTP?


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

ISTP, because of the way he describes things. When he argues, he teaches people how things work. He doesn't just do the regular Te shpeal which is where you say the end results and pay no effort going any further in depth. Yet, I can SEE the Te in him.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say INFP but probably ISFP. Definitely a Fi-dom. I think he's too grounded to (his perception of) the real world to be an INFP (I think an INFP might be more content to just complain rather than really advocate). I also don't get a sense of much Si with him. Just a ton of Fi.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> I wouldn't say INFP but probably ISFP. Definitely a Fi-dom. I think he's too grounded to (his perception of) the real world to be an INFP (I think an INFP might be more content to just complain rather than really advocate). I also don't get a sense of much Si with him. Just a ton of Fi.


possibly, he seems more Ne to me though. I think he just has very strong Te from being a politician for years and he is an advocate because he is a 1w2. it's true though, an INFP who is a good debater, has grounded views and is a career politician is a pretty freakin rare person


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

DJArendee said:


> ISTP, because of the way he describes things. When he argues, he teaches people how things work. He doesn't just do the regular Te shpeal which is where you say the end results and pay no effort going any further in depth. Yet, I can SEE the Te in him.


that's Ne, not Ti. he doesn't go into Te shpeals because it's his 4th function. his main focus is on freedoms, civil liberties and convictions like an Fi dom, but he has plenty of support Te to practically back up what he says and plenty of Ne to explain how and why things work the way they do.

Edit: you make a compelling point though, I'd like to hear more of your reasoning if you'd care to elaborate


----------



## bohemian_ophelia (Aug 17, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INFP 1w2 Sp/So probably 1-6-2


*hold up banner saying : DO NOT WANT!*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

bohemian_ophelia said:


> *hold up banner saying : DO NOT WANT!*


.......huh?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

he'd probably test INTP.

maybe 9w1 if you're into that stuff.


----------



## bohemian_ophelia (Aug 17, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> .......huh?


Just really hoping he's not a infp.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

bohemian_ophelia said:


> Just really hoping he's not a infp.


why? do you not like him?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I really don't think he's a Ti-dom. I see no Inferior Fe whatsoever in him. I also think his career as an OBGYN points to him being more of a feeling type anyway and his Air Force background and emphasis on tangible results rather than conceptualizing makes me think Se over Ne. He's about as Fi/Te as it gets. 

I would seriously challenge someone to find Fe with Ron Paul, the guy is a walking stereotype of not fitting in (I guess maybe one might look at his military service, but its certainly not evident in his political career). I think a bunch of INTPs want him to be an INTP but again, to me, there just isn't any Si and no Fe (none of this Si-like whining about doing things the way they used to be done, or sticking to well worn principles like some of his counterparts - it's all in-the-moment future oriented and maybe not terribly practical in more of an Inferior Te way than a Inferior Fe way). 

From wikipedia


> As a member of Congress, he continues to refuse to sign up for the government pension that he would be entitled to in order to avoid receiving government money, saying it would be "hypocritical and immoral."[15]
> 
> In his House farewell address on September 19, 1984, Paul said, "Special interests have replaced the concern that the Founders had for general welfare. Vote trading is seen as good politics. The errand-boy mentality is ordinary, the defender of liberty is seen as bizarre. It's difficult for one who loves true liberty and utterly detests the power of the state to come to Washington for a period of time and not leave a true cynic."[30][31] Paul submitted his resignation letter addressed to Frank Fahrenkopf, then chairman of the Republican National Committee.[32] Paul then resumed his full-time medical practice[28] and was succeeded by former state representative Tom DeLay.[33]


Sounds pretty Fi-dom to me. He also tends to forewarn in a Ni-ish way, not a Newt Gingrich Ne _throw-anything-out-there_ way, but a very pointed "if you don't x then y will happen" way.



> According to Paul, his presidential campaign was about more than obtaining office; he sought to promote his libertarian ideas, often to school and university groups regardless of vote eligibility. He said, "We're just as interested in the future generation as this election. These kids will vote eventually, and maybe, just maybe, they'll go home and talk to their parents."[44] He traveled the country for a year speaking about issues such as free market economics and the rising government deficits:[49] "That's why we talk to a lot of young people. They're the ones who are paying these bills, they're the ones who are inheriting this debt, so it's most likely these young people who will move into this next generation in government."[50]


Again doesn't point to Si or very strong Te (I think a Te-dom would be more interested in electability).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> I really don't think he's a Ti-dom. I see no Inferior Fe whatsoever in him. I also think his career as an OBGYN points to him being more of a feeling type anyway and his Air Force background and emphasis on tangible results rather than conceptualizing makes me think Se over Ne. He's about as Fi/Te as it gets.
> 
> I would seriously challenge someone to find Fe with Ron Paul, the guy is a walking stereotype of not fitting in (I guess maybe one might look at his military service, but its certainly not evident in his political career). I think a bunch of INTPs want him to be an INTP but again, to me, there just isn't any Si and no Fe (none of this Si-like whining about doing things the way they used to be done, or sticking to well worn principles like some of his counterparts - it's all in-the-moment future oriented and maybe not terribly practical in more of an Inferior Te way than a Inferior Fe way).
> From wikipedia
> ...


ISFP is possible, but the Fi/Te part is right on the money. I don't see how anyone could possibly peg him as a TP or FJ. he has no sense of social normalcy and he answers to no one except his own convictions. his arguments are precise, practical and empirical (he doesn't get hung up on feelings or technicalities like Fe/Ti users do). 
apart from being "grounded" where do you see Se? (though you make a case with Ni)


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess to me, Ne types don't seem to really be all that focused of the actual real-world implications of their intuitions. Like Newt Gingrich, who many type as a fucked up ENTP, which is probably not that far off, just throws shit out there for its own sake (almost coming off like an Inferior-Ni type with just ridiculous assertions) where Paul, to me, just doesn't seem so conceptual. All of his proposals are (in his eyes) well reasoned, he's not really throwing a lot of 'what ifs' so much as 'this needs to happen'. If anything he's fairly consistent.

I guess the thing I've noticed with Ne is its ability to twist and mend and mold things that are existing into something new like say "combining one department with another to form some new functioning government authority" some of the politicians throw out proposals like this, but Paul seems be more pointed in more of a "get rid of this, get rid of that to solve this problem." I might argue (and I'm just throwing this out there) that he almost has a weakness in the area of 'what ifs'. It's as if his laser focused on the tenets of his ideals without much consideration to the 'what might be's' or the 'what might happen ifs'. Now this could be Inferior-Te too, where the measures of actually accomplishing his proposals are somewhat questionable. 

Its tough to say, I mean a good argument could be had for INFP. I guess I've just always conceptualized INFPs as more content to kind of wallow in their discontent rather than actually really go out and fight vigorously for their ideals (Ne/Si don't really help much here, in the same way Ni/Se would). If we consider function archetypes INFP would 'parent' or persuade by trying to get people to see or conceptualize things differently, ISFP would persuade or parent through action, trying to get people to 'do' things differently. He's a very long-range big picture kind of person. He just keeps throwing himself in the ring gaining more momentum each time and getting his message out there (the 'Occupy Movement' in contrast strikes me as more culturally INFP-like where its just more defiance than action).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> I guess to me, Ne types don't seem to really be all that focused of the actual real-world implications of their intuitions. Like Newt Gingrich, who many type as a fucked up ENTP, which is probably not that far off, just throws shit out there for its own sake (almost coming off like an Inferior-Ni type with just ridiculous assertions) where Paul, to me, just doesn't seem so conceptual. All of his proposals are (in his eyes) well reasoned, he's not really throwing a lot of 'what ifs' so much as 'this needs to happen'. If anything he's fairly consistent.


I am an ENFP and debate politics all the time and my arguments are on point, concise and grounded just like his. Ne is naturally random and off topic, but with training and a healthy dose of Te, it can become focused, sharp and an excellent tool for communicating complex points and making them simple.



> I guess the thing I've noticed with Ne is its ability to twist and mend and mold things that are existing into something new like say "combining one department with another to form some new functioning government authority" some of the politicians throw out proposals like this, but Paul seems be more pointed in more of a "get rid of this, get rid of that to solve this problem." I might argue (and I'm just throwing this out there) that he almost has a weakness in the area of 'what ifs'. It's as if his laser focused on the tenets of his ideals without much consideration to the 'what might be's' or the 'what might happen ifs'. *Now this could be Inferior-Te too, where the measures of actually accomplishing his proposals are somewhat questionable.*


I think this is the case here, but I could be wrong.



> Its tough to say, I mean a good argument could be had for INFP. I guess I've just always conceptualized INFPs as more content to kind of wallow in their discontent rather than actually really go out and fight vigorously for their ideals


that's because most INFPs are 6s, 9s or 4s, 1s don't tend to do this.



> (Ne/Si don't really help much here, in the same way Ni/Se would). If we consider function archetypes INFP would 'parent' or persuade by trying to get people to see or conceptualize things differently


actually, Ron Paul does this a lot, and he's very good at it



> ISFP would persuade or parent through action, trying to get people to 'do' things differently. He's a very long-range big picture kind of person. He just keeps throwing himself in the ring gaining more momentum each time and getting his message out there (the 'Occupy Movement' in contrast strikes me as more culturally INFP-like where its just more defiance than action).


INFPs are more big picture and long range than ISFPs as a whole (though I wouldn't use this characteristic along to type him). remember INFP is called the Idealist for a reason, they frequently pioneer causes that are in line with their values.


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

ISFJ I think, I'm not too sure to be honest


----------



## Runade (Mar 2, 2014)

Bump for Science! Here is a recent example of him.


----------

